# Way of the Worm the Next Level



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

You probably sitting there all smug because you have all of your harnesses tied.BUT!
I have the Edge!
If you look at the blades below you will see why.For those of you with dyslexia you may not notice that there is a left and a right hatchet blade.Ever wonder why one side of the boat catches fish while the other side with identical size and color does not.
It probably has to do with the rotation of the blade.What if you could match the rotation on the bad side with the side that is catching fish?Or have you ever heard of Yin and Yang?The Asians believe that everything in the universe should be balanced.Ever wish that you could have the best of both worlds when running harnesses?Well if you run 2 of these blades in tandem the way they are layed out in the picture you now have Yin and Yang.One will run clockwise and the other will run counterclockwise.Why do you think a boat with dual outboards has counter rotating props?It is for balance.
Thanks Craig for turning me on to these blades and their history.I managed to snag a small handful of left and right hand blades and from what I saw the rest of the pile was snatched up shortly there after.
Time to belly up to the Bar and take your harnesses to the next level boys!
Craigs place is like a box of chocalates.You never know what you are going to find.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

I have been using them for 5 years now, was getting them from Bass Pro in size 5 & 6 but they quit selling them. I have 40 of them at OLE PETES right now waiting for the treatment in size 6 & 7! They have always worked well for me! Even size numbers are opposite of odd size numbers.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Do the left-hand blades go on the right side of the boat or vice-versa? Do you run one of each rotation on each side for "balance"?

I'm only being half [email protected]$$. I don't get too concerned with this stuff but I do tinker with different forms of complementary presentations (i.e. "balance").


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Those are certainly a different take on the traditional willows and colorados that are so common. I'm going to have to check these puppies out.
One thing though...are you suggesting that the aforementioned blades rotate in different directions depending on the side of the boat they're being fished...!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Seems like the fog is setting in again!


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

what speed range do you typically run the hatchets?

awsome looking blades.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

"One thing though...are you suggesting that the aforementioned blades rotate in different directions depending on the side of the boat they're being fished...!"

The rotation of the blade is determined by the cut of the blade and not the side that you run it on.It is up to the fisherman to determine whether he wants a clockwise rotation or a counter clockwise rotation of the blade.This is most likely determined by which side of the boat is catching fish.Or you could conceivably tie a double bladed harness with a left hand and a right hand blade and achieve Harmony.In which case you would be showing the fish something that it rarely sees.Now I realize that all of this seems like a crock but with so many fishermen trying to catch the same fish using the same technique and or presentation you will need something to differentiate your presentation from the common man.What separates a winner and a Loser in a tournament is usually attention to detail.I only bring this to your attention so that you may be aware of a few more possibilities of why the best man usually wins.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

REALLY : I think someone has to much time on there hands.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

If you want your blades to turn/spin in opposite directions you have to use two different sized blades one of which has to be a size #3 or #5 or #7 or an odd numbered blade, and the other blade has to be a #4 or #6 or #8 or an even numbered blade. The side of the boat that the blade is fished on has no effect as to which direction a blade spins as that is determined by the blade stamping.

The following is a copy and paste from lure parts on line, the link is supplied. 
(QUOTE)
[These irregularly shaped blades have the unique action you need when regular blades aren't getting results. Odd numbered blades point right, even blades point left.] 


http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1671

A couple of pics from an OGF Post by me that is dated 1/28/2009, these are BPS size #6, I also used size #5's at that time and they rotate in the opposite direction.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

donkey said:


> "One thing though...are you suggesting that the aforementioned blades rotate in different directions depending on the side of the boat they're being fished...!"
> 
> The rotation of the blade is determined by the cut of the blade and not the side that you run it on.It is up to the fisherman to determine whether he wants a clockwise rotation or a counter clockwise rotation of the blade.This is most likely determined by which side of the boat is catching fish.Or you could conceivably tie a double bladed harness with a left hand and a right hand blade and achieve Harmony.In which case you would be showing the fish something that it rarely sees.Now I realize that all of this seems like a crock but with so many fishermen trying to catch the same fish using the same technique and or presentation you will need something to differentiate your presentation from the common man.What separates a winner and a Loser in a tournament is usually attention to detail.I only bring this to your attention so that you may be aware of a few more possibilities of why the best man usually wins.


Okay, thanks for that tidbit of information. I think I'll stick with a ambidextrous prop. Using this method, the presentation will almost certainly always be random and enabling the prey to better decide how they'd like to make their way to the cooler.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

work will set you free.............


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

ezbite said:


> work will set you free.............


LOL...must be held up tighter than a rabbit for the winter. Come on spring to help the donkey. ;-)


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

wakina said:


> If you want your blades to turn/spin in opposite directions you have to use two different sized blades one of which has to be a size #3 or #5 or #7 or an odd numbered blade, and the other blade has to be a #4 or #6 or #8 or an even numbered blade. The side of the boat that the blade is fished on has no effect as to which direction a blade spins as that is determined by the blade stamping.
> 
> The following is a copy and paste from lure parts on line, the link is supplied.
> (QUOTE)
> ...



Thanks for the valuable input.Wish that I had seen your post earlier.It would have definitely shortened the learning curve for me.
Have you seen a preference of rotation in using these blades?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Your top pair of blades are Tomahawks, the bottom pair are Doc Sheltons, each stamped by a different company. Guess someone nicknamed them all Hatchets, but definitely two companies involved above. A #4-5 Tomahawk points right whereas a #4 Doc Shelton points left and the #5 points right. Both #6's point left. Don't know which stamper hit the market with them first, but it was quite some time ago.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Fish Scalper said:


> Your top pair of blades are Tomahawks, the bottom pair are Doc Sheltons, each stamped by a different company. Guess someone nicknamed them all Hatchets, but definitely two companies involved above. A #4-5 Tomahawk points right whereas a #4 Doc Shelton points left and the #5 points right. Both #6's point left. Don't know which stamper hit the market with them first, but it was quite some time ago.


Again good stuff that will become increasingly important as we delve a little deeper into the rotation of our blades.
Do you know what direction your Colorado blades rotate?If they are like most blades that are center struck when in the Die you will probably end up with a random rotation, unless the Diemaker favored one side of the Die with a leading edge.
The reason I bring this up is to bring another possibility to your utilization of The Way of the Worm.Just as you would not run a Reef Runner with out tuning it why would you want to run a random blade without first tuning it.Ever wonder why the replacement blade you put on your Harness will not catch fish like the one you just lost?Even though it has the exact paint job.It probably had to do with the rotation.
There is no reason you cannot tune a Colorado blade that has been stamped as a center cut to rotate right or left.So how many of you tried to lick your elbow?


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

donkey said:


> Thanks for the valuable input.Wish that I had seen your post earlier.It would have definitely shortened the learning curve for me.
> Have you seen a preference of rotation in using these blades?


That would be a good one for me to answer if I knew for sure what the answer was. There are alot of variables involved that could have helped in my determination as to which blade size that has worked best for me, so keeping that in mind I can give you my observation as to which size I the like best and why. The first thing would be blade size, I have caught the most fish on size 6 blades in BPS gold/brown color and the rainbow color. I have always believed that the physical size of the blade and color was the main factor when it came to my go to blades. I had never given any thought as to the direction of rotation being a factor, but after reading your post and thinking about it I am unsure now. Early on I have caught fish on size 5 blades but not in the numbers that the bigger size 6 blades produced. I have tried all of the other colors in size 6 on days when the bite was hot and heavy and the fish just did not seem to like them as well. Then I put out the two standby colors and started catching fish in numbers again, so that is why I like the size and color combinations that I do. I have found a color that is very close to the Brown/gold xps BPS color that I used. Later this year maybe I can get it narrowed down some as to the rotation question, the blade sizes that I am now having decorated by Ole Pete are size 6 and 7 which will mean the odd size blade will be much larger this time and will be competing against a proven fish catcher while rotating in the opposite direction. 
There is more to this and I will post some more on this later after the Daytona!


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

These size 6 hatchet (Doc Shelton) blades trawl well as high a 2.5 mph gps speed so long as you use a clevis that is large enough, I also use only high quality ball bearing swivels on my harness's, but above this speed I have no experience so it would be up to you to try faster, they should work as there was no indication of line twist at this speed. I no longer use the quick change clevis of any type with these blades because of to many lost blades, I never had that problem with colorados though. I also use a different type bead than most other people do, I started using these in 2009 and they have worked out extremly well. They are fiber optic and pick up and transfer light extremely well. On the down side they are pricey as beads go. I stuck the beads in this post because to me they can be as important as blade color, style, size and now possibly rotation. I have added some pics to help. Sorry about the blurred pic of my go to size 6 blades but that is the only pic that I have at the house to post. If anyone wants info on these beads just pm me and I will point you in the right direction!

DISCLAIMER 
*I just want to be clear that the information that I have related to is only my personal experience and opinions and I do not claim to know it all but just passing along my observations while expermenting with this method of harness fishing. I have been fooling around with this method in excess of 5 years. *


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

I found some blades and retook the pic along with a close copy for the #6 brown&gold and rainbow bps blades they are on those 2 3/8" Hornet spoons. Don made them for me last year and I use them as a spoon harness along with a big juicy night crawler .


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Fiber optic beads?Pm sent.They look like something I need.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

donkey said:


> ....


Bow to the master as the stern is in balance to the way of the worm.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Duplicating the rotation of the Colorado blade that is catching fish is naturally the next step in the evolution of The Way of the Worm.
Once you have determined which blade is catching fish it is a simple matter to match that blade with an identical painted blade.BUT if the rotation is the opposite of the fish catching blade it must be tuned to match the catch.This is done rather simply.
With the use of a Reef Runner Tun a Fish a tool that is normally used to tune Reef Runners you will be bending the leading edge of your blade .It does not take much of an oink on the blade to get it to change its rotation.
Just remember the the side you bend up away from the cup will be the start of the new rotation on the blade.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

rizzman said:


> REALLY : I think someone has to much time on there hands.


Agreed!  it is entertaining though at a time when i would REALLY like to be fishing instead of sitting inside!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Wow. Cabin fever has set in something fierce.

The 'fiber optic' beads are more commonly called 'cat eye' beads. Pat Cataans has them, and if you Google 'fiber optic beads', you'll find some craft stores that will ship them for not much more than regular beads.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...l=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.1,or.&fp=b5fc6a07c812d0bf


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mmmmmm, purty colorssss.....


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Unless they are doctored (painted, dyed) there are no true red fiber optic beads, seems they can't make them, something about the process, the best they can do is Tomato color which is very hard to find. There are some out there that are clear coated with a red clear coat they seem to hold up rather well.
Two to three years ago there were very few outlets in the States that handled cats eye beads. I bought my original order of beads from a manufacturer in China, where they all come from.
They are most commonly found on those cancer awareness braclets like Lance Armstrong promoted.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Het, Be careful w/the glass beads, I tried to use them 6 yrs ago and had to quit, to hard on the mono. Keep a close eye out for excessive line wear under the glass beads. 

Good luck & COME ON SPRING.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

The cats eye beads seem to resemble plastic or fiber glass more than glass but some of the poorer quality beads do have needle like points sticking out around the edges of the hole, where the mandrel was pulled out. For what it is worth most of those beads are hand made over what looks like a bunsen burner. I will try to hunt up that vidieo that shows the process.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> Het, Be careful w/the glass beads, I tried to use them 6 yrs ago and had to quit, to hard on the mono. Keep a close eye out for excessive line wear under the glass beads.
> 
> Good luck & COME ON SPRING.


I don't use glass beads for that very reason. I only use ground plastic beads that have that smooth transition (ground) from the hole to the outside of the bead.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I will give you an example of why blade rotation matters.In looking at the blades on the left below let us pretend they are oval coloradoes.Looking at the colors from left to right do you think these blades were designed to rotate with the colors blurring from purple to orange or from orange to purple?By tuning your blade for proper rotation you can change what the fish will see color wise, just as you can change the colors you see when spinning a painted top clockwise or counter clockwise.
Using this example you should now begin to realize that there is merit to the validity of this post.
Lay out some of your Colorado's and look at the different patterns such as the Perch.In what direction do you think this blade was painted to run for optimal visual impact?


----------



## profisher5 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Wow. Cabin fever has set in something fierce.
> 
> The 'fiber optic' beads are more commonly called 'cat eye' beads. Pat Cataans has them, and if you Google 'fiber optic beads', you'll find some craft stores that will ship them for not much more than regular beads.


'Cat eye' & 'fiber optic' beads are not the same. 'Fiber optic' beads shimmer in the light often making stripe-like shapes. 'Fiber optic' beads are man made so they can come in every color of the rainbow. may not be a big deal but they are not the same.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

profisher5 said:


> 'Cat eye' & 'fiber optic' beads are not the same. 'Fiber optic' beads shimmer in the light often making stripe-like shapes. 'Fiber optic' beads are man made so they can come in every color of the rainbow. may not be a big deal but they are not the same.



I guess the companies that sell them don't know that. Here's a few (of many) of the quotes those companies say:


'These are Grade "A" FIBER OPTIC 8MM ROUND BEADS! This means they are the best to be had in fiber optic cats eye beads.'


'Cat's eye glass beads, sometimes referred to as fiber-optic beads, change hue as they capture and reflect light and have a band of light running through the center that resembles a cat's eye'


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

So after reading some of this post am I to understand that a conservative walleye would prefer a blade that rotates to the right and a liberal walleye would prefer a left handed rotation??
There is so much to learn that I didn't even consider.
As Jim Stedke said for the first time around 1932 ..."come on spring"


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Following is a copy and paste from a outlet here in the states concerning true red cats eye, fiber optic beads.

{quote}
Lacquered Red Cat's Eye Beads
Everyone wants red cat's eye beads, but unfortunately - a true red cat's eye bead can not be manufactured. As the fiber optic material is brought closer to red, it looses its eye. "True" red fiber optic beads would appear as clear glass - no eye at all. 

So - we turn instead to the idea of lacquering white cat's eye beads with red paint. Lacquered beads have a tell tale bit of white around the drill site.

The downside to painted beads is that the paint can be chipped, or rubbed off with a lot of wear. I've been selling these beads for about three years now, and have gotten five or six notes from customers that their beads eventually chipped. Please keep this in mind when using these beads, and be sure to inform your customers that they need gentle care.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

BlueMax said:


> So after reading some of this post am I to understand that a conservative walleye would prefer a blade that rotates to the right and a liberal walleye would prefer a left handed rotation??
> There is so much to learn that I didn't even consider.
> As Jim Stedke said for the first time around 1932 ..."come on spring"


Perhaps if you read this it may be a little more clear why it matters.


donkey said:


> I will give you an example of why blade rotation matters.In looking at the blades on the left below let us pretend they are oval coloradoes.Looking at the colors from left to right do you think these blades were designed to rotate with the colors blurring from purple to orange or from orange to purple?By tuning your blade for proper rotation you can change what the fish will see color wise, just as you can change the colors you see when spinning a painted top clockwise or counter clockwise.
> Using this example you should now begin to realize that there is merit to the validity of this post.
> Lay out some of your Colorado's and look at the different patterns such as the Perch.In what direction do you think this blade was painted to run for optimal visual impact?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

When a golfer 'over-thinks' his swing, nine times out of ten, he acquires a serious case of the 'yips' (can't hit the ball worth a darn).

There's two reasons one side of the boat 'sometimes' catches more fish than the other:

1. I'm fishing on that side of the boat.

2. The current influences how the baits run on that 'certain' side of the boat.


The 'hot side' phenomenon, when, and if, it happens, happens with Jets and spoons, Dipsys and spoons, crankbaits, perch jerking, and jigging. Not just the directional rotation of a hatchet, or Doc Shelton blade.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> When a golfer 'over-thinks' his swing, nine times out of ten, he acquires a serious case of the 'yips' (can't hit the ball worth a darn).
> 
> There's two reasons one side of the boat 'sometimes' catches more fish than the other:
> 
> ...


If not #2 Refer to #1!! Lmao!!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I might agree that our blades can be manipulated to run in either direction. But in the end it all boils down to Newtons law of gravitational pull between the earth and its moon. At full moon the blades will speed up and spin counter clockwise. Conversely, at the new moon, blades slow down and spin clockwise. The rising and falling moon can also affect this phenomenon, however, I am still working on that theory. So, maybe next year when we get bored, i can add to the boredom once again. These are proven facts straight from the Cliff Claven book of totally irrelevant and meaningless thoughts..... ..Sammy another beer please.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just stick with running MICHIGAN STINGERS and nothing else matters


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

ezbite said:


> just stick with running MICHIGAN STINGERS and nothing else matters



When Columbus started out he didn't know where he was going, when he got there he didn't know where he was, and when he got back he didn't know where he had been.


----------



## Spawnwalker (Mar 14, 2006)

donkey said:


> When Columbus started out he didn't know where he was going, when he got there he didn't know where he was, and when he got back he didn't know where he had been.


Maybe because no one told him.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

So as winter presses on is the glass of knowledge half full or half empty? I have enjoyed this post, as I ran Hatchets 2 years ago in the hot part of summer with good results. It looks like I need to obtain a few for this years trial and errors.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I fish Erie twice a year at best, but this thread has has made it clear to me that if you go fishing with Ying and leave Yang at home it will be a long day. I can relate as I would and will sit in my boat while thinking _be the fish.... just be the fish._ Not.... _here fishy fishy_... that never works. 

"If you follow the classical pattern, you are understanding the routine, the tradition, the shadow - you are not understanding yourself" - Bruce Lee


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

The information presented here is done in a way to encourage experimentation.Not all of you have a need or the ability to do this and that is OK.Some of you will mock this presentation and that is par for this site but that is OK too because it amuses us.But for those of you wanting to take your harness presentation to the next level this tidbit of information or as others would call it "Attention to detail" could mean the difference of being an also ran or a winner.This was never impressed upon me more than when I talked to last years MWC Team of the Year.Their attention to detail is nothing short of amazing.As in all things in life "Many are called but few are Chosen".
I also offer for your consideration this Guide for building spinners and experimentation.I direct you to page 11 of this pdf. for the next item of consideration. The angle of the blade and how to control the vertical size of your presentation.

http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/download/canguide-web.pdf


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

...come on Spring.


----------



## Yeehaaa (Feb 17, 2010)

Anybody have a preference for colors on the back of the blade? I read in another thread last year that one of the OGFers said the back of the blade color is more important than the front.

Also, at what angle does a hatchet blade rotate from the harness?

Thanks!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

You will find the answer to the Hatchet blade angle here. Along with many other blade angles.The hatchet is about 40 degrees.

http://www.myfishingpartner.com/portal/walleye-info/harness-trolling-blades


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Yeehaaa said:


> Anybody have a preference for colors on the back of the blade? I read in another thread last year that one of the OGFers said the back of the blade color is more important than the front.
> 
> Also, at what angle does a hatchet blade rotate from the harness?
> 
> Thanks!


I fish mostly hatchet blades, I have always used blades that have either the gold back or nickle/silver back. I have never used one that has been painted or decorated in any way. The best blades were size 6, but I do not know if that is due to blade size, blade rotation or a combination of both. It has been maybe 3 or 4 years since I have ran a Colorado blade, never found the need to, I do have maybe 125 different color pattern colorados from all the major manufactures just in case. I did start using what some call a spoon harness in 2009, they worked out well in July and August with my last walleye trip on August 26th. I used just the standard colors available from Wolverine Tackles, in Jr. Streak size and attached a very short 2 hook worm harness maybe 4 inches long, with pink panties and yellow jacket the two best colors.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Now that you know what the angle of the different style blades is, lets look at a blade running in the water.I realize the example in this video may not be the spinner that you like to run but it will give you a pretty good idea what is happening with your rig under the water.The first thing you should notice is how pronounced the body or bead area is.No matter how fast the blade spins the beads will always be visible.Turn up your volume and you can listen to the different sounds the spinner makes in the water.Once you get on Utube you will be able to view and listen to several different blade sizes.Here is the link below.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

After 17 minutes of trying, I can confirm that I for one, in fact, cannot lick my elbow.


----------

